# New 0 day exploit in IE



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

http://thespykiller.co.uk/blog/0-day-exploit-in-internet-explorer/

This is serious and can potentially enable your computer to be completely taken over


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

also see discussion http://forums.techguy.org/general-security/1069296-new-security-exploit-ie-7-a.html


----------

